#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Οπλισμός σε φρεάτια αποχέτευσης

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό ανέλαβα την επικαιροποίηση μελετών αποχέτευσης και  διαπίστωσα ότι όλοι οι προηγούμενοι μελετητές χρησιμοποιώντας το ίδιο  -ακριβώς- σχέδιο (από τα 80s) για τα φρεάτια -γ@@ τους μελετητές μου  ούτε καν άλλαξαν το B160- τα εμφανίζουν  με οπλισμό μόνον στη πλάκα  επικάλυψης.
> 
> Από όσο γνωρίζω, τουλάχιστον, τα προκατασκευασμένα φρεάτια σε σπονδύλους  είναι οπλισμένα. Συνάδελφος ΠΜ έκανε στατική επίλυση του φρεατίου με  πεπερασμένα στοιχεία και μου υπολόγισε τον απαιτούμενο οπλισμό τόσο στα  τοιχία του φρεατίου όσο και στη βάση του (κοιτόστρωση).
> 
> Για αυτά τα φρεάτια (που μπορεί να φτάνουν σε βάθος πάνω από 3 μέτρα)  απαιτείται οπλισμός έτσι δεν είναι; Στις μελέτες του 80 που τις  αντέγραψαν οι σημερινοί μελετητές γιατί υπάρχει καθόλου οπλισμός παρά  μόνον στην πλάκα επικάλυψης;


Αφού ο συνάδελφος που έκανε την επίλυση με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα υπολόγισε οπλισμό, σημαίνει ότι απαιτείται.

Πάντως, στο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα αγνοούμε την εφελκυστική αντοχή του σκυροδέματος που είναι περίπου το 1/10 της αντίστοιχης θλιπτικής.
Είναι δυνατό δηλαδή να υπολογίζεται από ένα λογισμικό ένας ελάχιστος οπλισμός ενώ θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι δεν απαιτείται. Θεωρώ όμως ότι είναι καλό να τοποθετείται πάντα ένας τέτοιος οπλισμός.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι όταν ξεπεραστεί η εφελκυστική αντοχή του σκυροδέματος το δομικό μας στοιχείο θα ρηγματωθεί. Αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και φυσιολογικό. Το ζητούμενο είναι να περιοριστεί το εύρος των ρωγμών για λόγους λειτουργικούς και αντοχής στο χρόνο και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο ελάχιστος οπλισμός είναι αναγκαίος.

Σ' ένα φρεάτιο κυκλικής διατομής (το τονίζω αυτό) και μικρών διαστάσεων ενδέχεται οι τιμές των εφελκυστικών τάσεων να είναι τόσο μικρές που να μην απαιτείται οπλισμός λαμβανομένης υπόψη της εφελκυστικής αντοχής του σκυροδέματος όπως είπαμε παραπάνω.

----------


## majakoulas

Πάντως υπάρχουν και νεότερα σχέδια οπλισμών φρεατίων από τους ΟΣΜΕΟ. Κάποια σχέδια έχουν υιοθετηθεί από ΟΜΟΕ ΑΣΥΕΟ δες εδώ. Κάπου πρέπει να έχω και dwg θα ψάξω να βρω.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> Από όσο γνωρίζω, τουλάχιστον, τα προκατασκευασμένα φρεάτια σε σπονδύλους είναι οπλισμένα.


Εμπειρικός κανόνας για διαστασιολόγηση-οπλισμό τοιχωμάτων προκατασκευασμένου σωλήνα φρεατίου από σκυρόδεμα:

πάχος τοιχώματος=10% της διαμέτρου του καθαρού.

Από διαμέτρους 0,80 (ή 0,50 δεν θυμάμαι καλά) απαιτείται οπλισμός (πλέγμα Τ131) κ από 1,20(πάχος 12cm) T188.Για διαμέτρους μέχρι 0,80 (ή 0,50) δεν απαιτείται οπλισμός τοιχωμάτων..........

----------


## majakoulas

Δεν σου έκανε η όπλιση από αυτά???
Αυτά έχω και γω και μάλλον όλοι.

----------


## majakoulas

Στο 2ο, που είναι ΟΣΜΕΟ που του υιοθέτησαν οι ΟΜΟΕ.
Επειδή ο ίδιος έψαχνες για οπλισμό και ο ίδιος ανέβασες τα dwg.
Είδα ότι ανεβαίνουν τα γνωστά και δεν κοίταξα αναλυτικά ποια ανέβασες, και δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουν τα φρεάτια που θές, για αυτό ρωτάω.
Αν δεν έχουν να ξαναρχίζω το ψάξιμο τι έχω από σχέδια οπλισης φρεατίων.

----------

